# EMT-Basic Classes in Colorado



## Coneyfox (Jul 10, 2013)

G'morning, Ladies and Gents!

     I'm brand new to the forum, and I came here looking for help finding accelerated/cheap EMT-Basic classes in Colorado, so if you know something I don't, I'd sure appreciate the help . I've already exhausted everything Google and Bing could tell me, which is like trying to get tech support from an East Indian phone center, so please don't give me search results that you just pulled up from either of those two. I will stress the words _accelerated_ and/or _cheap_, as those are all I'm looking for. I've been privy to too many debates about whether fast is better than/equal to/inferior to traditional-length programs, so please don't make this an argument/intervention. I'm not looking for a doctoral EMT-B. I just want to get my certification as fast and cheaply as possible, since I need to have it before I start paramedic school in January. Any thoughts? 

Coney Fox


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah. I have some thoughts, but you've made it clear that you're not interested in hearing them... So, good luck.


----------



## Superlite37 (Jul 10, 2013)

There is an accelerated class in Indiana, 14 days long. Teaches enough to pass your NREMT.  That way you can have time to prepare for your paramedic class, and provide excellent PT care down the line.


----------



## Coneyfox (Jul 11, 2013)

Superlite37, thanks for the reply. I appreciate you paying attention to what I asked for. I'll be looking into that class in Indiana now. 
If I can figure out how, I'll give your reply whatever "helpfulness" rating this forum uses. Thanks for taking the time to answer me. 

Coney


----------



## milehimedic (Jul 13, 2013)

Coneyfox said:


> G'morning, Ladies and Gents!
> 
> I'm brand new to the forum, and I came here looking for help finding accelerated/cheap EMT-Basic classes in Colorado, so if you know something I don't, I'd sure appreciate the help . I've already exhausted everything Google and Bing could tell me, which is like trying to get tech support from an East Indian phone center, so please don't give me search results that you just pulled up from either of those two. I will stress the words _accelerated_ and/or _cheap_, as those are all I'm looking for. I've been privy to too many debates about whether fast is better than/equal to/inferior to traditional-length programs, so please don't make this an argument/intervention. I'm not looking for a doctoral EMT-B. I just want to get my certification as fast and cheaply as possible, since I need to have it before I start paramedic school in January. Any thoughts?
> 
> Coney Fox



Welcome to EMTLife! There's a 2 1/2 month program through HealthOne that includes 44 hrs of clinical time. They have a great program with a strong reputation. Nothing is cheap in Colorado, but it's not a bad value: http://www.healthoneems.com/course_pdf/2013/2013_EMT.pdf

While you're there, talk to the paramedic instructors about why they require 1 year of field experience to apply to their program, and see if it's still the right choice to start a paramedic program in January. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Felixssimonov (Jul 13, 2013)

EMT school is very hard it took me 3 trys to pass so i advise a school that is longer so they can make sure you can pass clinicals. The City of Aurora community school is very good if you can get in. good luck


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 13, 2013)

I took my EMT-B through Front Range Community College. My class was on the CU Bouldet campus though.

It wasn't super expensive for in state but it was a semester long course worth 10 credits so not really what you're looking for. I can't remember if they had an accelerated class or not.


----------



## Coneyfox (Jul 15, 2013)

Good Evening Everybody!

I seem to have answered my own question. Just to clarify things a tidbit, I'm only getting my EMT-B as a prerequisite to attending paramedic school in January, and, while I do intend to spend some time as a medic, my end goal is an EMT-P to RN bridge through my school. I looked at the scope of practice for EMT's in Colorado, and, having completed most of my RN, there isn't anything there that I don't feel I could perform safely after a few ride-alongs, which is how I justify using an accelerated program which might leave a complete beginner short on some important skills. Since there isn't anything cheaper in Colorado, I may as well get the benefit of shorter time spent, and online-accessibility. Here's the link if anyone's interested: trainingdivision.com/emt-training/emt-basic/. Sorry for the lack of a clickable link, but lowly forum neophytes like myself aren't allowed to post links.
Thanks to everybody who took time to answer in a productive manner.

milehimedic - Thanks for the advice, and for actually reading what I asked for in the thread header. The research you put into your answer told me something I didn't know, and that's the whole reason I'm here. That's a reasonably fast program, comparably priced, and I'm actually considering it over the online course I looked at.  Hands-on and in-state would be worth a couple hundred extra.

Felixssimonov - Thanks for the advice, but, as I said in the beginning of the thread, I was only looking for accelerated programs.

Robb - Thanks for the reply, but Front Range Community College is a traditional-length program, which won't be done in time for medic school in January.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 15, 2013)

If you've completed most of you're RN why do you need a bridge course?

Where are you going to do your medic?


----------



## Summit (Jul 16, 2013)

What Paramedic->RN bridge program are you in? I didn't know of any that would let you in without already being a paramedic?
Where do you want to be an RN and what type do you want to be?
Did you work in healthcare before?


----------



## Coneyfox (Jul 22, 2013)

Tigger said:


> If you've completed most of you're RN why do you need a bridge course?
> 
> Where are you going to do your medic?



Because I decided to switch schools after mine lost their shot at NLN accreditation, which is the gold standard for nursing. The whole experience was unprofessional from the get-go, and not getting their NLN was the last slap I was willing to take. I went with a bridge program because the coursework can be done online and at my own pace, and I don't want to take any more time than I have to to redo everything I've already done over two years.

I'm going to be attending Mid-Plains Community College in Nebraska for my EMT-P in January.


----------



## Coneyfox (Jul 22, 2013)

Summit said:


> What Paramedic->RN bridge program are you in? I didn't know of any that would let you in without already being a paramedic?
> Where do you want to be an RN and what type do you want to be?
> Did you work in healthcare before?



I'm not in the bridge program yet, although when I am, it will be through Excelsior College. I'm switching to Excelsior from National American University, because NAU doesn't have its NLN accreditation, and I'd like to graduate from somewhere where my degree will be taken seriously.

You're spot on there; I don't know any bridge programs that will let you start without the "point A" degree either. Believe me, I looked. 

I'd like to work in Colorado or its immediate neighbors, hopefully in the emergency department, or ICU eventually. I won't be satisfied until I've got my NP, though. If I'm still in love with emergency medicine by that point, I'd love to work flight for life.

I do have previous experience. I've been in healthcare officially since I was seventeen, with the bulk of my experience spent as a CNA, with PCT and phlebotomy sprinkled in. I know enough to recognize that I know very little, and I'm working to remedy that situation. 

I see from your credentials that you're a BSN, among other things. Any thoughts or advice for a rookie interested in e-med?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 22, 2013)

Coneyfox said:


> I'm not in the bridge program yet, although when I am, it will be through Excelsior College. I'm switching to Excelsior from National American University, because NAU doesn't have its NLN accreditation, and I'd like to graduate from somewhere where my degree will be taken seriously.
> 
> You're spot on there; I don't know any bridge programs that will let you start without the "point A" degree either. Believe me, I looked.
> 
> ...



Don't expect some states to take your Excelsior degree seriously either. There are some states that won't take your degree and let you have a nursing license.


----------



## Coneyfox (Jul 22, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Don't expect some states to take your Excelsior degree seriously either. There are some states that won't take your degree and let you have a nursing license.



What makes you say that? I've been trying to find anything negative at all about them, and the worst I've heard so far is that it's hard to self-discipline yourself in online classes, so I'd really like to know if I missed something.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 22, 2013)

Coneyfox said:


> What makes you say that? I've been trying to find anything negative at all about them, and the worst I've heard so far is that it's hard to self-discipline yourself in online classes, so I'd really like to know if I missed something.



It's a couple years old, but...
http://blog.timesunion.com/healthcare/some-states-reject-grads-from-online-nursing-program/2417/

Ask around on forums like all nurses.com. They are very knowledgeable about stuff like that


----------



## Summit (Jul 22, 2013)

Coneyfox said:


> I'm not in the bridge program yet, although when I am, it will be through Excelsior College. I'm switching to Excelsior from National American University, because NAU doesn't have its NLN accreditation, and I'd like to graduate from somewhere where my degree will be taken seriously.
> 
> You're spot on there; I don't know any bridge programs that will let you start without the "point A" degree either. Believe me, I looked.
> 
> ...



Soooo I think it is important to be realistic. Excelsior is a program that really only works well for people who match the following:
1. Many years of extensive higher level care than CNA/PCT/EMT, example, 5 years as a paramedic, RRT, LPN, corpseman, etc.
2. A (usually current) employer or influential RN friends that wants the support the transition to nursing by providing clinical placement and extensive post-hire orientation.
3. The ability to work and study independently. (The final practical is expensive and has a colossal failure rate with very limited do-overs).
4. Acceptance of limited competittivenss in the marketplace and permanent limitations on where one can practice (several states, eg CA, will never let you have an RN license with an Excelsior degree).

The Excelsior entry requirements are obviously far less: schools are always happy to take your money. 

You need to understand that Colorado is hypercompetitive for RN schools and for RN emplyoment. There is a glut, not a shortage. #1 above is because Excelsior has ZERO clinicals... and for that reason, states require you have a preceptorship or go to some other state and work for 1-2 years before transferring your license. Colorado has these rules: you will need to arrange, on your own, a 750-1000 hour preceptorship. 

Unless you have #2 above checked off, you'll never be able to do this... several Colorado nursing schools (specifically the for-profits and ADN programs) are sending their students to LTACs and sub-acute for everything but the final rotation because there are so many schools. In CO, new RN licensing per year is up 50% 2010 vs 2000 versus only 17% population growth and 3 new hospitals in the state in that time. You won't be able to compete for clinical placement.

That brings us to what happens after you get your license. Who will the hospital hire? A BSN student who did their rotations at that hospital, or some online ASN student? In CO, new graduate RN positions of any type are very competitive, and there are virtually zero in the ED/ICU. Positions that exist will read "BSN required," and what isn't written is: "senior practicum in the ED/ICU, preferably at this facility." If you want Flight for Life, you'll need to have 5 years of ICU. If you don't find an ER/ICU new grad residency (extremely competitive), the job requirements in CO usually reads "1-2 years of acute care RN experience required, 2-3 years preffered, BSN preferred." 

So think about an Excelsior career: likely have to move to another state and work in a sub-acute setting for 1-2 years and earn your BSN, move back to CO for med/surg for 1-3 years, then you will be able to try to get into an ER or ICU. 5 years of ICU, and you can get on FFL. That is a 7-10 year process AFTER you finish Excelsior.

In summary, EMT->Paramedic->Excelsior ASN/RN program is not the shortcut you might have thought. Given your goals, you either need to be prepared for a very long haul before meeting your goals, or go PA-C route, or choose a reputable non-profit BSN program with good clinical placements like CU Denver, Regis, Metro State, UCCS, UNC, or CSU Pueblo.


----------



## Coneyfox (Jul 23, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> It's a couple years old, but...
> http://blog.timesunion.com/healthcare/some-states-reject-grads-from-online-nursing-program/2417/
> 
> Ask around on forums like all nurses.com. They are very knowledgeable about stuff like that



Thanks for the link, and the advice. Allnurses is actually where I did quite a bit of my looking for something negative, as I wanted to hear from people who've done it, not just Excelsior's slightly non-objective opinion. As far as the content of the article, I'm okay with not working in California (which is horribly over-saturated with nurses anyway) and Massachusetts, well...I think I'll live.


----------



## Summit (Jul 23, 2013)

CO is as oversaturated as CA. Competition is unbelievably fierce for any job.

To give you an idea, the new graduate CO residencies are turning down the cream of the crop from BSN programs from around the NATION that have 2-7% acceptance rates to get in. Why? A hospital might get 100 of these caliber of candidates and have 4-8 openings per year; there are only 5 hospitals in CO that hire new grad nurses into ICU. People move to OH, WY, NE, KS to go to excellent BSN programs when they couldn't get into a top CO school, then try to move back to CO after graduation when in reality, new RNs from the best schools are moving to rural North Dakota to find hospital jobs because they haven't found one in CO after a year except nursing homes. The ASN grads have it worse. While BSN programs continue to open, at least one metro nonprofit ASN program closed because it couldn't find clinical sites and its graduates were having great difficulty with job placement.

An ASN from a for profit with no accredidation like ASU is going to win out over a correspondence course program with no clinicals.

To be blunt, your Excelsior ASN degree with no paramedic experience and no clinical is going to be given FAR less consideration than if it was ANU or University of Phoenix (which does have a LPN-BSN/RN program). Even if you didn't have to be precepted for 750 hours before getting your RN license, you are going to kill a lot of trees to make resumes headed for the circular filing bin.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2013)

Paramedicine is not a stepping stone to nursing.

Why would the credits from your old school not transfer to a new school?

Excelsior has no clinical component that I'm aware of so like others said without patient care experience you're going to be a huge step behind grads from traditional nursing schools. Also not all states will license excelsior grads as RNs.

Like others have said, the route you chose is not going to set you up very well for a career. 

If you want to be a nurse go to nursing school, if you want to be a medic go to medic school. Don't patchwork together your RN with accelerated programs, EMS programs that really don't have much relevance to nursing and bridge programs. You're doing yourself and your patients a disservice.


----------



## Wes (Jul 23, 2013)

Agreed.   Paramedicine and nursing have some overlap, but aren't the same profession.  Trying to game the system will serve no one, neither yourself nor your future patients.


----------



## Coneyfox (Jul 26, 2013)

*My Final Post*

Look, Ladies and Gents,

I started this thread looking for information on accelerated Colorado EMT programs, and got the only relevant answer from *milehimedic*, which is great, because *milehimedic* actually read my thread-opener and respected what I asked for, regardless of his/her personal opinion about my choices, and it was exactly what I needed. Then, I asked *Summit* for some advice for a newbie interested in e-med because *Summit* seemed like he/she really knew what they were talking about, even if it was discouraging. This was not an invitation to everyone else to ignore the opening statement I made about not making this an argument/intervention. I've already watched the running diatribe about fast/traditional/better/worse degenerate to name-calling in every EMS forum I've been on, and I've yet to hear a fact-based or mature argument for either side. I got my answer, I've done my research, and I know what I'm going to do, so I will be unsubscribing from this thread as of this post. Thanks to everyone who actually read my thread opener, and contributed factual and objective information on the subjects I requested; I will be PM'ing you to say thanks. It's people like you that keep me coming back to wade through all the volunteered opinions to find your post and its facts. 

Coney Fox


----------

